

Baroque.me: Bach Cello Suites No. 1, Prelude - Boldewyn
http://baroque.me/

======
ColinWright
This generated almost no comments the last four times it was submitted. I
wonder why.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3169940>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3166406>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3164200>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3164328>

------
nkurz
Wow! I clicked through on the new page to check if this was spam to see if I
should flag it, and I was awed. It's a fantastic visualization of Bach's Cello
Suites. Detailed information at [<http://blog.chenalexander.com/2011/baroque-
bach-cello/>] but best to just click, watch, and listen.

Give it a minute to get going before you make any judgment. At first I was
dubious, but then it got me. It took me until the second viewing to realize I
could interact with it.

"Baroque.me visualizes the first Prelude from Bach’s Cello Suites. Using the
mathematics behind string length and pitch, it came from a simple idea: what
if all the notes were drawn as strings? Instead of a stream of classical
notation on a page, this interactive project highlights the music’s underlying
structure and subtle shifts."

